# Hey" Toxic Friends of my ExWife....."



## Shooboomafoo

Enjoy your cohesive family this holiday.. When your kids, husband, family are around you, dont let the thoughts of how your advice completely destroyed my family, affect you any.

Yes, Living that "dirty little secret" through the confusion and conflicted moment in my ex-wife's life, allowed you to keep what you dont deserve, and ruin other people's lives..

So,, THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!!! If Santa leaves something on your "christmas" floor, dont be suprised.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

...doesnt matter if the outcome was right, the pain was real, and the hurt lingers at moments like this. 
I give my shout out to all the dads out there, left without a family because we chose poorly.


----------



## CorkonAFork

I'll lift my shot of tequila and tabasco sauce to your XW's toxic friends good sir!


----------



## hope4family

I hear ya man. Been months now, but my ex-wife was enabled by another man and her so-called "friends". 

Course she likely fed them the ****. They just ate it up.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I wonder what its like for my little girl. Daddy moves out, and 3 months later some strange dude is moved in and hes "hands all over" Mommy.. Ugh.. .she acts okay.. I hope she is..

But, she will be with her mother this Christmas. Guess I will find something to do..


----------



## hope4family

I lucked out, I still have the child. She gets "child" at Christmas though. I'll be Ok. I have family and will regard the day as any other Christmas and eagerly await her dropping child off.


----------



## ATC529R

man, you have my sympathy.

I've done some cruel stuff to my GF and wifes so called friends. stuff they do not come back from ...like outing one GF's friend for cheating...to everyone..... sending her stupid butt to a stay in the nut house till she figured out how to be a real person.

let's see.....my wife's ex GF...yeah she always had it in for me when we stopped the 3 ways...and she was ALWAYS causing stuff........always throwing me under the bus.....one day we really went at it to the point I said something to her so vile.......she could never be near me again and thus ending their relationship.

I have no patience for people of so called friends of the SO or people who plot against me.

ruthlessness has no boundaries when they come into the picture......but you gotta catch it early on and be willing to be the bad guy.


----------



## ATC529R

my advice would be to lavish your child with love and worship the time together.


----------



## Houstondad

CorkonAFork said:


> I'll lift my shot of tequila and tabasco sauce to your XW's toxic friends good sir!


A leatherneck? You are one sick bastard my friend!


----------



## Houstondad

Shoo-
Don't worry my friend. I'm a firm believer in Karma. It may take longer to manifest that you like, but it always comes around. Hope you're doing well. Take care of yourself during X-mas!


----------



## Agast84

I hear ya! Hope you find something enjoyable and meaningful to do. I am married and have to deal with fallout from her toxic friends and super toxic mom.


----------



## fbwatcher

Wow, so I'm not the only one eh? Toxic friends that get divorced themselves and then want to bring friends along for the party! 

No marriage is ever perfect, but to capitalize on someones insecure feelings and moments of frustration to have your friend by your side, your just another tramp [email protected] Karma will get you is right!

Never mind the ruined long term marriage and the children left behind, just as long as you have all your party buddies and can get together to have your ladies nights.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

All of her friends are on pharmaceuticals for one thing or another relating to emotional issues. 
One, is still married and projects this happy look-at-me life, but was the one that encouraged the ex to go meet her secret infatuation at a bar according to his suggestion. I assume she was living her wanton needs thru my ex at the time.
Another of her close friends, who I expected to be the most sane of the group, simply remained silent and offered nothing but to be "everyones buddy".. (ch!ckenSh!t)
Lastly of her closest friends, who herself had just gotten back together with her husband, currently lives in a state of half-stoned with the ****tail of prescriptions she takes on a regular basis...

After knowing these folks for more than 20 years, they ended up not being very protective or encouraging to working on the issues.


----------



## legiox

Man i know all about "toxic friends" my STBXW was influenced by many single friends, while she was married. This one friend of hers always tried to be Dr. Phil between us two. One day I asked her what gives her the right to decide what is best for me and my STBXW now. I despise her with a passion. Her Husband was a good man, not her though. F all her friends.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Misery loves company.


----------



## Stretch

From a slightly different angle, I have been disappointed that "OUR" so called friend(s) decided not to stick up for me as being worth fighting for when my stbxw shared her plans.

The killer is that most of them are miserable in their marriages but I am the one dividing up the marital assets.

Oh well, her loss because I am a great catch!


----------



## treyvion

ATC529R said:


> man, you have my sympathy.
> 
> I've done some cruel stuff to my GF and wifes so called friends. stuff they do not come back from ...like outing one GF's friend for cheating...to everyone..... sending her stupid butt to a stay in the nut house till she figured out how to be a real person.
> 
> let's see.....my wife's ex GF...yeah she always had it in for me when we stopped the 3 ways...and she was ALWAYS causing stuff........always throwing me under the bus.....one day we really went at it to the point I said something to her so vile.......she could never be near me again and thus ending their relationship.
> 
> I have no patience for people of so called friends of the SO or people who plot against me.
> 
> ruthlessness has no boundaries when they come into the picture......but you gotta catch it early on and be willing to be the bad guy.


I'm glad you said this.


----------

